# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  مجموعة ادعيه "دعاء للابناء" راجيه

## الشهنوية

مجموعة ادعيه "دعاء للابناء"

راجيه به من الله ان يتقبل عملي بتقبل اجابتي واجابتكم في حماية ابنائنا من كل سوء ...



*

*

*




اللهم بارك لي في اولادي ولا تضرهم ووفقهم لطاعتك وارزقني برهم

اللهم يامعلم موسى وأدم علمهم ويامفهم سليمان فهمهم ويا مؤي لقمان الحكمه وفصل الخطاب أتهم الحكمه وفصل الخطاب .

اللهم علمهم ماجهلوا وذكرهم مانسواوافتح عليهم من بركات السماء والارض انك سميع مجيب الدعوات 

اللهم اني اسالك لهم قوة الحفظ وسرعة الفهم وصفاء الذهن 

اللهم اجعلهم هداة مهتدين غير ضالين ولامضلين 

اللهم حبب اليهم الايمان وزينه في قلوبهم وكره اليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان واجعلهم من الراشدين 
ربنا هب لنا من ازواجنا وذريتنا قرة اعين واجعلنا للمتقين اماما .

اللهم اجعلهم افر عبادك حظا في الدنيا والاخرة

اللهم اجعلهم من اوليائك الصالحين وخاصتك الذين يسعى نورهم بين ايديهم ولاخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون 

اللهم طهر قلوبهم 

اللهم اغفر ذنوبهم 

اللهم حصن فروجهم 

اللهم حسن اخلاقهم واملا قلوبهم نورا وحكمه واهلهم لقبول كل نعمه واصلحهم واصلح بهم الامه 

اللهم اجعلهم من حرس الدين ومن الذاكرين والمذكورين والطف بهم ياكريم 

اللهم علق قلوبهم بالمساجد وبطاعتك واجعلهم من اوجه توجه اليك واحبك ورغب اليك 

اللهم اجعلهم حفة لكتابك ودعاة في سبيلك للمساجد وائمة للمساجد ومجاهدين في سبيلك ومبلغين عن رسولك صلى الله عليه وسلم 

اللهم اجعل القران العظيم ربيع قلوبهم وشفاء لصدورهم ونورا لابصارهم 

اللهم افتح عليهم فتوح العارفين 

اللهم ارزقهم الحكمة والعلم النافع وزين اخلاقهم بالحلم واكرمهم بالتقوى وجملهم بالعافيه وعافهم واعفو عنهم 

اللهم ارزقهم المعلم الصالح والصحبه الطييه 

اللهم ارزقهم القناعة والرضى

اللهم نره قلوبهم من التعلق بمن دونك واجعلهم ممن تحبهم ويحبونك

اللهم ارزقهم حبك وحب نبيك محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم وحب كل من يحبك وحب كل عمل يقربهم الي حبك .

اللهم اجعلهم ممن تواضع لك فرفعته واستكان لهيبتك فاحببته وتقرب اليك فقربته وسالك فاجبته

اللهم فرح بهم نبيك المختار واعلي بهم المنار واهديهم الي ماتحبه ياغفار

اللهم افتح ابواب رزقك الحلال من واسع فضلك واكفهم بحلالك عن حرامك واغنيهم بفضلك عمن سواك ولا توليهم وليا سواك 

اللهم جنبهم الفواحش والمحن والزلازل والفتن ماظهر منها ومابطن 

اللهم جنبهم رفقاء السوء .

اللهم جنبهم الزنى واللوط 

اللهم جنبهم الخمر والمخدرات 

اللهم سلمهم من العلل والاوبئه والافات 

اللهم سلمهم من شر الاشرار اناء الليل واطراف النهار في الاعلاان والاسرار واهدهم لما تحبه منهم واغفر لهم ياغفار 

اللهم لاتزغ قلوبهم بعد اذ هديتهم وهب لهم من لدنك رحمة وهئ لهم من امرهم رشدا 

اللهم من علي ببقاء اولادي واصلاحهم ومتعني بهم يارحمان 

اللهم امدد في اعمارهم مع الصحه والعافيه في طاعتك ورضاك 

اللهم عافهم في ابدانهم واسماعهم وانفسهم وجوارحهم 

اللهم ربي لي صغيرهم وقوي لي ضعيفهم 

اللهم ات نفوسهم تقواها وزكها انت خير من زكاها والهمهم وشدهم 

اللهم واجعلهم ابرار واتقياء بصراء سامعين مطيعين لك ولاوليائك محبين ناصحين ولاعدائك كارهين وباغضين 

اللهم اشدد بهم عضدي واقم بهم أودي وكثر بهم عددي وزين بهم محضري واحي بهم ذكري واكفني بهم في 
غيبتي واغني بهم على حاجتي واجعلهم لي عونا

اللهم واجعلهم لي محبين وعلي مقبلين ومستقيمين ولي مطيعين وغير عاصين ولا عاقين 

اللهم اعني على تربيتهم وتاديبهم وبرهم واجعل ذلك خيرا لي ولهم 


اللهم واجعلني واياهم من الموسع عليهم بالرزق الحلال المعودين من الذل بك والمجارين من الظلم بعدلك والمعافين من البلاء برحمتك المعصومين من الذنوب والزلل والخطا بتقواك والموفقين للخير والرشد والصواب بطاعتك والمحال بينهم وبين الخطايا بقدرتك التاركين لكل معصيه بمشيئتك 

اللهم واعدنا واولادنا وذريتنا من فتنة القبر وعذاب القبر وفتنة المسيح الدجال 

اللهم امنن علينا وعليهم بكل مايصلحم في الدنيا والاخره ماذكرت منها ومانسيت او اخفيت او اعلنت او اسررت 

اللهم اجعل لهم الذكر الجميل في الدنيا والاخره والبسهم من ملابس الجمال والكمال الحلل الفاخره 

اللهم وانظرهم بعينك وتولهم بعونك واحرسهم بملتك ومنك وايدهم بجيش المحبه واسقهم من شراب الولاية واكرم شربة 

اللهم اجعلهم في حفظك وكنفك وامانتك وجوارك وعياذك وحزبك وحرزك ولطفك وسترك من كل شيطان وإنس وجان وحاسد من كل شئ انت اخذ بناصيته انك على كل شئ قدير 

اللهم رب اوزعني ان اشكر نعمتك التي انعمت علي وعلى والدي وان اعمل صالحا ترضاه واصلح لي في ذريتي اني تبت اليك واني من المسلمين واعذ ذريتي من الشيطان الرجيم 

اللهم انك قلت وقولك الحق (ادعوني استجب لكم ) اللهم هذا الدعاء ومنك الاجابه وهذا الجهد وعليك الاتكال

اللهم اعطني جميع ذلك بتوفيقك ورحمتك وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات مثل الذي سالتك لنفسي عاجل الدنيا وأجل الاخرة انك قريب مجيب سميع عليم الدعاء 


اللهم ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي اخرة حسنه وقنا عذاب النار....وادخلنا الجنه برحمتك ومغفرت ياعزيز ياغفار مع الانبيا والصادقين الابرار انك قادر على ذلك يارحمان 

واخـــر دعونا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------

